# NAD - Phaez inside!!!



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

Around Christmas I was torn between buying an AC15 (or AC30) and a Deluxe Reverb RI... I just could not make up my mind, so I got both... and neither. Instead of choosing, I had Randy of Phaez Amps build me this beaut: 18 watts, 2 channels (one AC30 TB circuit, and a second blackface circuit)... the best of both worlds in one amp, and at a fraction of the price!!! This thing sounds truly amazing and is exactly what I've been after in an amp.

















I'm planning to put it in a Bluesbreaker-style 2x12 cabinet. Anyone have a Canadian cab builder they can recommend? I've been checking out Sour Mash cabs, but they're in the US and shipping/duty might get kinda pricey.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Cool, that looks like lots of fun.
Have you tried it yet or are you still waiting on a cab?

There is a few good builders in Ontario but the names escape me, do a search for some reviews.


----------



## Roughshod (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm glad you got what you were after! I had a Dasiycutter made by Randy and his work is top notch. Saxon cabs comes to mind... Saxon Cabs: Handmade guitar cabs & Eminence Speakers


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Happy new amp day! Is this guy have a site or only dealing via eBay?
Just by curiosity (and you don't have to give me the exact price) but are they affordable when going custom way?


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Geat amp , but where's the rest of it /

I don't know much about the inside of amps , But I thought it was either solid state or PP wiring, But all I see are resister where's the caps and all ,lol


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Saxon, that was it!
There is a review here someplace.

Give him a call and you can get whatever you want from him, good guy to talk too.

Larsin, its all tube and point to point wires.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Bevo said:


> Saxon, that was it!
> 
> 
> Larsin, its all tube and point to point wires.


Like I said where's the caps ??


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks like the caps are upside down (silver tips up) beside the transformer on the right side and a few in front of the preamp tubes. I think!


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

There are many types of caps. In this pic, it would appear that the caps are the small white rectangular components, and possible a few of the smaller mica caps are in there as well, but you can't see them. If you want a specific cap, such as vintage paper in oil Spragues, Orange Drops, Sozos, Mustard Caps, etc., Randy could put those in for you subject to an upcharge and perhaps some extra time to source the required components. He's also willing to do premium transformers in your build as well.

Phaez amps are tone machines. I have a DaisyCutter dual EL84 that is the best sounding and most versatile amp I've owned, even with the standard components. I can only imagine what one would sound like with premium wire, electronics and trannies. This will be my next amp, however, regardless of cost.


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't know thing one about the guts of an amp... I do, however, know that this one sounds fantastic. Couldn't be happier. I opted for the upgraded output transormer that gtone mentioned.


----------



## infinitemonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

The caps are indeed upside down next to the transformer. There's also one next to each tube socket.

I have a two-watt Phaez and the caps are installed in a similar manner with something that looks like hot glue, but is actually some sort of industrial strength silicon glue.

While the wiring looks a bit messy, it's actually a fairly efficient way of doing things. I believe he calls it "3-D point-to-point". One thing I can confirm, in addition to the great sound of the amp, is a very low noise level. There's virtually no hum or hiss from these amps, even cranked.


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

Sounds like a killer combo dual pre-amp! I've also got a 14w Daisycutter and just ordered up a D*mble HRM + Hot Cat. I'm a little late to this thread, but if you are still looking for a cab builder, check out Leyland Sound Design. Lee made me the head cab and this 1x12 pictured below..


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

Well the Phaez project that began in early January is finally done... and I couldn't be happier! This week I received the Bluesbreaker style cab from Sour Mash in Florida (it's slightly smaller than yer typical Bluesbreaker), loaded it with some WGS speakers (Veteran 30 and Reaper HP) from Steamco Music, and now I'm happier than a pig in s*#t! The amp sounds killer, and much better with the new speakers than through the Marshall 4x10 I was using. The cab is stunning, build quality is top notch, and Sour Mash were a pleasure to deal with. I'm seriously stoked! Here's a few pics of the newly christened "Phaezbreaker":


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Dude..that is some VERY nice craftmanship.. Hope it sounds has good as it looks..


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow~~~ that is one sweet looking combo AlcolmX. Do they also do head cabs? I found out Leyland are no longer and I'm going to half to look else where for a cab head. Will check them out.


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes Sour Mash do head cabs as well. Looks like they have 4 models listed, but I'm sure they could do whatever you might need. Here's a couple of links:
SOUR MASH GUITAR CABS
Sour Mash Home Page


----------

